# Hold heat in, not waste time or money...



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

carpentershane said:


> Darcy you sound like some HO...
> 
> Contractor:_This is what needs to be done_
> HO:_That is too expensive and time consuming_
> ...


Well he is a HO and he is cheap. Apparently the shoe fits :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If I was cheap I would use 1/2" instead of 5/8"


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You think 5/8 has a better R value? Or are you just trying to follow code?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> You think 5/8 has a better R value? Or are you just trying to follow code?


Just want it to stay flat on 24" centers and be able to hold the insulation's weight.

It will take me a month to hang it all though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

When you say blown-in, do you mean fiberglass or cellulose?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Get a sheetrock lift and do the ceiling in a few hours.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Get a sheetrock lift and do the ceiling in a few hours.


I have access to one, but it would only be helpful on about 30% of the ceiling.

I have garage door tracks to drop, there are benches against walls, a wood stove, huge pieces of machinery, conduit, blah blah blah.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just sub it out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> When you say blown-in, do you mean fiberglass or cellulose?


I was going to have my neighbor do their chopped fiberglass, but I think I will just do the cellulose myself.

I could buy that netting they use, staple it up and then blow in on top.

Dray wall later......


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

katoman said:


> Just sub it out.


I was going to originally but, I don't trust my dry waller's in there with all my stuff.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I do don't I?:laughing:
> 
> There is just so much stuff in the way, I was hoping I could easily toss something up that would help hold in a little heat while I worked on putting up the sections of drywall.
> 
> ...


OK, here's what ya do.

Go get yourself a keg from the local liquor store.

Then get yourself a big ass tarp.

Invite some of your friends.

Move all that stuff out with your inebriated friends. 

Cover with tarp.

Return keg and have your wife and kids clean up the mess.

Now the worlds your oyster. Insulate and rock at will.

Follow the same procedure when returning items to garage.

Now get off the damn computer and get crackn'.:hammer:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It will take me a month to hang it all though.


Get yerself an Amish crew. They'll have it done in a day. :whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Seriously though, do it the way you want with the drywall. I did mine like that because I wanted the light reflection from a white ceiling.

Mine wasn't as tough as yours sounds, but you'll get it done. One section at a time. There is no short cuts unfortunately.

I like the white ceiling. It was worth the effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I could buy that netting they use, staple it up and then blow in on top.


Go to Menards (you can do it, I know you can ) Look in the landscaping department and buy some rolls of their landscape fabric that's on clearance. Much cheaper than the actual netting and works just as well. 

I believe there's a company that makes cellulose batts. Doubt they are for 24" but you can check.....Nu-Wool. I believe they created a sister company specifically for the batts.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Get yerself an Amish crew. They'll have it done in a day. :whistling


And I will have have broken fences and stuff like that which will cost me a fortune to fix. I would rather let a mexican in there vs. one of those dirty goat roper's. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Off to keep cleaning....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They have Mexicans in Indiana?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> They have Mexicans in Indiana?


Ask Modern, he will be able to tell you all about it.:laughing:


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Sometimes it really does seem that the cliches are right......mechanic's car, contractor's home etc. Why is it that our own projects seem so much harder to get started on? I tend to put off my "next project" until I just can't stand it anymore. But then I finally schedule it in like any other project because I just can't stand working on something a little here and a little there as time permits around everything else. Always feels much better to have it completed though.
Git er done :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

dsconstructs said:


> Sometimes it really does seem that the cliches are right......mechanic's car, contractor's home etc. Why is it that our own projects seem so much harder to get started on? I tend to put off my "next project" until I just can't stand it anymore.


Because were not getting a check at the end of the Job to do it! :laughing::laughing:


----------

